# Tauchmeister U-Boot



## Reno




----------



## kiwidj

Nice pics. And what a piece of work...:-!


----------



## hyperpanther

i don't know much about watches, but this is probably the greatest watch i have ever seen. Very cool - wear it with pride.

If one were so inclined, where could one find such a cool watch?


----------



## Rothschild2501

The watch really isn't my style. I'm more of the sporty chrono type. The photography however is magnificent! You've got a good eye.:-!


----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


> Nice pics. And what a piece of work...:-!


Thanks Kiwi 



hyperpanther said:


> i don't know much about watches, but this is probably the greatest watch i have ever seen. Very cool - wear it with pride.
> 
> If one were so inclined, where could one find such a cool watch?


Thanks HP !
You can find the square U-Boot here :
http://tauchmeisterwatches.com/military-square-xl-divingwatch-with-chronograph-p-395.html
they have three version of it :

Quartz Chrono (mine),

Automatic 3 hands









and GMT. Each come in both _lumed_ or _black_ dial with matching strap.









each can be found on this page :
http://tauchmeisterwatches.com/square-c-68.html



Rothschild2501 said:


> The watch really isn't my style. I'm more of the sporty chrono type. The photography however is magnificent! You've got a good eye.:-!


:thanks Rothschild, I appreciate !
I must confess the lightbox is a great help for an amateur watch photographer like me ;-)
When the white balance & imposition are set, it's just point & shoot, really !


----------



## Reno

*Lume shots !!*





































Lights ! b-)


----------



## Radio_Daze

Great lume shots Reno.:-!


----------



## Zarith

Hey Reno, why don't you show us a wrist shot?

I want to see how this monster looks on a human :-d


----------



## Reno

Radio_Daze said:


> Great lume shots Reno.:-!


Thx R_D ! But&#8230; never trust a lume shot ;-)
The lume is fading after a few minutes only :roll:



Zarith said:


> Hey Reno, why don't you show us a wrist shot?
> 
> I want to see how this monster looks on a human :-d


;-) Here you go :



















Because of the crown & pushers, I usually wear this one the right wrist though









(I've been playing with the cat&#8230; hence the scars :roll: )


----------



## BenL

radio_daze said:


> great lume shots reno.:-!


+1 :-!


----------



## bessanutz

Great watch how big is it on the wrist. Nice Pics.


----------



## Beau8

Looks awesome~like the piston rods of an engine! ;-)


----------



## Reno

BenL said:


> +1 :-!


Thx Ben  but I must insist : the lume is not so good, it'll only last for a few minutes ;-) nice for the pictures, though 



bessanutz said:


> Great watch how big is it on the wrist. Nice Pics.


The dial diameter is "only" 40mm, with the crown protection, it's 54mm :-d



















Because of the crown & pushers, I usually wear this one the right wrist though











Beau8 said:


> Looks awesome~like the piston rods of an engine! ;-)


:thanks Beau.
Yeah, I kinda like the industrial look too ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Today's pics&#8230;*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

What is this thing in the dark ?&#8230; :think:




























&#8230; it's the U-BOOT !! :-d


----------



## flak-spammer

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

Woah man that thing has a huge crown cap. I can't say that watch fits my style, it's a bit too blocky for me. Nice photos though and some nice inverse lume there.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



flak-spammer said:


> Woah man that thing has a huge crown cap. I can't say that watch fits my style, it's a bit too blocky for me. Nice photos though and some nice inverse lume there.


Thanks F-S :-d

Well the canteen is pretty big, but the watch itself, not so much actually :think:

Without the crown, the dial is only 40mm wide. It's not that big, really :-/


----------



## ovrthtop34

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

I must confess that the style is not for me. But I love some aspects of the watch:

- Love the strap. Very hefty. Very sturdy looking. Does it feel the way it looks?
- Dial. Not a huge fan of luminous dials, but this one works. Is it still a little weak and has little staying power?
- The case, especially the hex nuts on the face.

For me, if the case had a little more "sculpt" to it and did not have the Canteen crown and caps I would love to try one out.

Great pix and a fine looking watch though.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



ovrthtop34 said:


> I must confess that the style is not for me. But I love some aspects of the watch:
> 
> - Love the strap. Very hefty. Very sturdy looking. Does it feel the way it looks?
> - Dial. Not a huge fan of luminous dials, but this one works. Is it still a little weak and has little staying power?
> - The case, especially the hex nuts on the face.
> 
> For me, if the case had a little more "sculpt" to it and did not have the Canteen crown and caps I would love to try one out.
> 
> Great pix and a fine looking watch though.


:-d Don't worry, everybody hates this watch (except me and a bunch of weirdos :roll: ) ;-)

Saying that :
- yup, the strap is very nice, it's thick, yet flexible and comfy |>
- unfortunately, the lume isn't strong and won't stay visible for more than a few minutes (why bother with such poor lume is beyond my comprehension, they should have used a basic cream colour, and that would have done it just as fine :think: )
- yes the case is really nice ; I must say I was pretty impressed by the overall quality of this watch when I received it&#8230; that was 3 years ago and I can still say it's very good |>

You might want to take a look at the _3 hands_ auto version









or the GMT model (Ronda swiss quartz) :









Thanks for the kind words


----------



## cap10amazing

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

That watch scares me. Looks like it could go Chernobyl any second. :-d


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



cap10amazing said:


> That watch scares me. Looks like it could go Chernobyl any second. :-d


:-d _exactly_ what it was meant for ! ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Square U-Boot*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot (T0148)*


----------



## vol-tag

*Re: Tauchmeister U-Boot (T0148)*

WOW, beautiful - this is a proper 'time machine'...


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister U-Boot (T0148)*



vol-tag said:


> WOW, beautiful - this is a proper 'time machine'...


;-) Thanks v-t !

It's a fun watch for sure


----------



## Reno

*U-Boot on BROS textile strap*


----------



## Reno

*On ZRC bracelet*


----------



## Reno

I got this buffalo strap from ebay seller _wholesaleoutlet990_

22MM BUFFALO LEATHER WATCH STRAP FOR PANERAI L/BRN#6 YS | eBay


----------



## Txemizo

It looks great on the wrist, what an interesting looking watch, pure contrast between the curves of the pushers and the bezel and the lines of the head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

Txemizo said:


> It looks great on the wrist, what an interesting looking watch, pure contrast between the curves of the pushers and the bezel and the lines of the head


Thanks, Txemizo 

I got this one in 2007, when I was looking for a _steampunk watch_ (that I'm still looking for actually :think: )


----------



## Reno

*U-Boot on 22mm B&R-style rubber strap*




































































































The strap comes from ebay seller *watchbetter* : Fit Bell &Ross Watch Band Silicon Rubber Strap BR 22mm | eBay


----------



## polishmadman

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

That is a beautiful watch. What makes even better is that it goes with any band or strap.


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



polishmadman said:


> That is a beautiful watch. What makes even better is that it goes with any band or strap.


Thanks polishmadman, glad you like it.

And welcome to WUS


----------



## Reno




----------



## Gary123

I have the same watch. One of the nicest movement on the rotating bezel I have ever felt. I really like the rubber band and the ZRC bracelet. What is the model of the ZRC bracelet and which rubber band is that?


----------



## Reno

Gary123 said:


> I have the same watch. One of the nicest movement on the rotating bezel I have ever felt. I really like the rubber band and the ZRC bracelet. What is the model of the ZRC bracelet and which rubber band is that?


Hi Gary, and thanks !

The rubber comes from here : Fit Bell &Ross Watch Band Silicon Rubber Strap BR 22mm | eBay

Unfortunately, I can't help you with the ZRC :-( I bought it along with ~50 vintage bracelets in a bag (for ~20€ :think: if I'm not mistaken ; one of the best purchase I ever made !)


----------



## marksmadsen

Thank you for all the photos - you are pretty darn good at the close up shots 

I'd be really curious to see what is under the crown and chrono pusher covers, could we see some shots with those undone, please?

And I see that the crown covers seem to dig into the middle of your forearm, doesn't that make it very uncomfortable to wear?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Reno

marksmadsen said:


> Thank you for all the photos - you are pretty darn good at the close up shots
> 
> I'd be really curious to see what is under the crown and chrono pusher covers, could we see some shots with those undone, please?
> 
> And I see that the crown covers seem to dig into the middle of your forearm, doesn't that make it very uncomfortable to wear?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Hi Mark, sorry for the late answer, I must have missed your post.

Thanks for the kind words  my camera does most of the job ;-)

Here is what's underneath the canteens :



























The canteens really ain't a problem on the wrist :think: they actually never dig in the forearm, only for pictures when the wrist is raised ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" - Speedmaster-type bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" - TROPIC*


----------



## steuerman

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*

great pics. I have quartz SS tauchmeister diver on a watchadoo bracelet that is a solid performer.
The case of your watch has a lot of character, but I am not crazy about the cluster of canteen covers.
Also great color strap for the stainless....


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



steuerman said:


> great pics. I have quartz SS tauchmeister diver on a watchadoo bracelet that is a solid performer.
> The case of your watch has a lot of character, but I am not crazy about the cluster of canteen covers.
> Also great color strap for the stainless....


Hi steuerman (and welcome to WUS !)

Thanks&#8230; it's one of my first watches, when the madness began a few years ago !

Which model do you have ?

Aaaah, the canteens are an acquired taste for sure ;-)
They're the reason I bought this watch actually. I was looking for a steampunk watch, and this one looked _interesting_&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Reno




----------



## JPS3

Holy crown batman!


----------



## WnS

Looks like the watch of a hardened ex-con to remind him of the good old times.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



Reno said:


> Hi steuerman (and welcome to WUS !)
> 
> I was looking for a steampunk watch, and this one looked _interesting_&#8230; ;-)


Nice piece! I'm interested in a steampunk watch myself. What others have you looked at?


----------



## Reno

JPS3 said:


> Holy crown batman!





WnS said:


> Looks like the watch of a hardened ex-con to remind him of the good old times.


:-d


----------



## Reno

*Re: Tauchmeister square U-Boot*



MACHENE.Tech said:


> Nice piece! I'm interested in a steampunk watch myself. What others have you looked at?


*Retrowerk*, _obviously_ ;-) but as we discussed recently with a fellow WUS, I never got one mostly because of the price of auto models (and I didn't want a simple '3 hands' quartz)

I finally decided to build my own :-d




























based on this ultra-cheap Winner :


----------



## Reno

Had to change the LR626 battery, so here are a few shots of the (really uninteresting) Miyota FS00


----------



## Simon the Kite Man

Damn you Reno....

I've had this watch "in the cart" more than once over the last couple of days (maybe even the black-dial version instead)

Finding this thread and flipping through it, this watch has gone from -Want- to:

_*...MUST...*_

_*...HAVE...

o|*_


----------



## Reno

Simon the Kite Man said:


> Damn you Reno....
> 
> I've had this watch "in the cart" more than once over the last couple of days (maybe even the black-dial version instead)
> 
> Finding this thread and flipping through it, this watch has gone from -Want- to:
> 
> _*...MUST...*_
> 
> _*...HAVE...
> 
> o|*_


:-d

Sorry 'bout that mate :-$ (no I'm not !!!)

You're gonna love this watch ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister 'U-Boot' • Olive canvas*


----------



## kenley760

Reno said:


>


----------



## kenley760

Hello,
I am a new member and accidentally edited your post while trying to post a question, but I returned it back to its original condition. This is a great watch and I even have one on the way in the mail. My question is how good is the illumination and how long does it last, does it last as it should? I heard the aeromatics not having the best illumination and this will be my first Tauchmeister.


----------



## kenley760

Great watch I love the versatility of this watch. I I have one on the way. If your looking for the Steam punk look you should check out Retrowerk watches I really like them for steam punk style


----------



## James Haury

Looks great but just too large for me.


----------



## kenley760

I just received my that is just mine and I love it and I want to thank everyone for all the great pictures of the watch and different wrist bands.


----------



## Reno

kenley760 said:


> Hello,
> I am a new member and accidentally edited your post while trying to post a question, but I returned it back to its original condition. This is a great watch and I even have one on the way in the mail. My question is how good is the illumination and how long does it last, does it last as it should? I heard the aeromatics not having the best illumination and this will be my first Tauchmeister.


Hi kenley, welcome to WUS 

Honestly, the lume isn't impressive. It's there, but it's rather short-lasting ;-) (a few _minutes_ at the most)










That said, it's a great watch, hope you'll like it :-!

PS : unless you're a moderator, you can't _edit_ other members' posts/threads. you simply "quoted" my post, so no harm done 



James Haury said:


> Looks great but just too large for me.


The watch is not too big @ 42mm without crown. The canteens are gigantic indeed, but the impression on the wrist is not as impressive as a 45mm Panerai (or even bigger watches).


----------



## min22

What a cool looking watch. Such great pics posted. The details in design captured in picts are amazing. Really is a piece of art.


----------



## Reno

min22 said:


> What a cool looking watch. Such great pics posted. The details in design captured in picts are amazing. Really is a piece of art.


Thanks Min, and welcome to WUS


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Bracelet*



























































Lumeshots :


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • CAMO ZULU*


----------



## hutt132

*Re: Tauchmeister U-Boot • CAMO ZULU*

Very nice looking watch! Looks tough.


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • 2 rivets strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Textile khaki strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • Steampunk leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister 'U-Boot' • Brushed steel bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister 'U-Boot' • Brushed steel bracelet • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • Steampunk leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • "Shark" mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • PAM strap*


----------



## Santiago79

What an attack!!!!!


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • 'B&R-type' rubber strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • OEM strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot #T0143 (Automatic)*

*8 years later*, I've decided to buy another *TAUCHMEISTER* square "U-Boot"


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot #T0143 (Automatic)*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" #T0143 (Automatic)*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Verdigris NATO*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" #T0143 • Brushed bracelet*


----------



## quattro750li

nice photography


----------



## Reno

quattro750li said:


> nice photography


Thanks Q ;-)


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Black fabric strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" #T0143 • PAM-style leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • 'GULF' nylon*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Automatic • 'B&R-type' rubber band*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Chronograph • Brushed steel bracelet*


----------



## rubbersoul

*Re: Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Chronograph • Brushed steel bracelet*

I might have missed this but can anyone give insights or info as to why the crown is too big for the U-boot? It looks really cool but seems rather uncomfortable wearing it.


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Automatic • Python strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Brushed steel bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Automatic • Brushed steel bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Automatic • 'B&R-type' rubber band*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Automatic*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Chronograph • Brushed steel bracelet*

























Today was also "battery replacement day"&#8230;


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" T0143 • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister 'U-Boot' automatic • Bund*


----------



## CV50

Very nice posts, wish I owned one !


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Braun leder*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" chronograph • Brushed bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • Brushed bracelet*


----------



## Shahini

That is a complicated watch!!


----------



## Frossty

Awesome pictures Reno, especially the black an white ones came out really good. Thank you.


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" chronograph • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## fcammarata

Now that's different! Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Culto

Wow


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot chrono • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister U-Boot • Velcro strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" chronograph • Tan soft calf strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" chronograph • Red leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" chronograph • 'Deadpol' leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" • In the dark*





















For the mood :


----------



## Reno

*Tauchmeister "U-Boot" Auto • Red leather strap #2*


----------



## Reno

On crimson ZULU 👹


----------



## andmont_7

Very interesting piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*T0143* on *orange* canvas


----------



## Reno

*Steampunk PU leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Velcro strap*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*New movement*


----------

